# The Best Place for Spring Boarding



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Been looking for a place for spring boarding in the US, preferably in the Mid East or North East, I'm a beginner, only been out four or five times, I've been to Maple Ski Ridge (New York) and Gore Mountain (Adirondacks). It's been hard for me to learn because packed granular and spring conditions makes it hard to get speed or carve down a hill. At gore, I tried to hit my first rail, but didn't have enough speed coming into it.


I've looked at Arapahoe Basin, the the altitude worries me. (10,700 FT Base)

If you guys know anything, let me know, Price isn't a object. As long as the snow isn't slush and dirt, I'm happy,


----------



## buddermeup420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> I've looked at Arapahoe Basin, the the altitude worries me. (10,700 FT Base)
> 
> If you guys know anything, let me know, Price isn't a object. As long as the snow isn't slush and dirt, I'm happy,


Try Breckenridge. I understand the altitude thing, im from St. Louis, which is probably about 600ft. I'm in Breck right now, and honestly don't really feel any different at all, besides a small headache. I probably could have avoided that, too. Just drink a ton of water (preferably 6-10 bottles in the days leading up to your trip and the day you arrive). Stay well hydrated on the mountain, eat well, and don't go to hard in the first day or two. Also, take an asprin in that day or two you first arrive. Breck has pretty good spring conditions, although the weather can be a little erratic. If you have really bad problems with altitude, there are some solutions, like oxygen and medications. try googleing it... hope that helps.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks a ton, I'm trying to decide between Stowe and Breckenridge, and both are possible, what time do the lifts close at Breck? I don't understand the whole "Lifts close at 4, have nothing to do for the rest of the day" thing for Stowe and a lot of other resorts, like Gore.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Keystone offers night ski til 8. I felt Keystone to be pricey and touristy though. Cost $20 to park and then $93 for a ticket. A-basin was by far the best mountain I hit on my recent trip to CO. Yes it was tough to breath as I come from the midwest but well worth it. Like the above post says I drank a ton of water and took some Advil, that seemed to help tremendously. I also hit Eldora because it was cheap and close to Denver. I liked Eldora better than Keystone. I believe A basin is one of the last resorts to close and like I said it is well worth the trip.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

I just got back from Colorado. We stayed @ Winter Park & Copper. I wouldn't worry too much about altitude sickness. I'm from Virginia Beach which is at sea level and I didn't have any problems in Colorado. Drink a lot of water and don't do any snowboarding the first day you arrive. Give your body some time (about 24 hrs) to adjust to the altitude. Also stay away from alcohol for the first 24 hrs too.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Stowe and Breck are WORLDS apart!!!! If you have the time and dispendable resources, go with Colorado....my God. If nothing else, since you are an east-coaster, you'll always have Stowe in your backyard. If you go to Colorado, you'll get hooked! I even assume you won't focus so much on the park as you will our just getting able to take-on the big hill. (If you are new, the Imperial chair will BLOW YOUR MIND.) As for the Altitude: I don't get bothered, but I have seen others be put out of commission. If you are in decent shape, then water and rest should take care of your issues.

The conditions are a crap-shoot at either resort. El-nino pretty much dicked-over both resorts, but I think Stowe is a little more on-par with their average than is Summit Co (Breck, Keystone, A-Basin). 

You may also want to consider Lake Tahoe. They got hammered this season and have a huge base depth. If it is sunny, you'll get great spring condiitons. If the weather is feisty, there is a good chance some of the resorts will still be getting snow.

Also, on the night skiing....bigger places don't have it because it is expensive. Between lighting the hundreds (Gore/Stowe) or thousands (Breck) of acres and keeping the resort operations going....it often isn't worth the cost. Most people enjoy first tracks as opposed to skied-off evening hardpack.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> Been looking for a place for spring boarding in the US, preferably in the Mid East or North East, I'm a beginner, only been out four or five times, I've been to Maple Ski Ridge (New York) and Gore Mountain (Adirondacks). It's been hard for me to learn because packed granular and spring conditions makes it hard to get speed or carve down a hill. At gore, I tried to hit my first rail, but didn't have enough speed coming into it.
> 
> 
> I've looked at Arapahoe Basin, the the altitude worries me. (10,700 FT Base)
> ...


I went to Mount Snow, VT two days ago and it was PERFECT. I don't recommended it for people who don't know how to board. Considering the fact that you attempted to hit a rail I'm assuming you can ride, if not at least ride to get you down.
Mount Snow has a great park (pipes, rails, etc) They have great trails- really long, soft snow. It's a little slushie but a little more like pow (best way I can describe it) Just to let you know though, the slush might have been because it was showering a bit that day. 

I would say other possibilities would be Hunter Mtn and Belleayre in Upstate NY. I usually go there but I haven't been there this season but I hear their base snow is stacked in the 80"-100" so it's worth looking into.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Probably sohuld also add, I'm a beginner, I'm pretty much where I can carve pretty efficently, trying to grind, but my board (Burton Clash 145) is just NOT made for park. It seems stiff compared to my friend's Burton Shaun White Smalls.

I was aiming towards Stowe for the Toll House Road, I was pretty psyched for that, but I was upset when I called and they told me it's shut down until next winter unless they get more snow.

I can't wait for Xanadu Meadowlands to open in Jersey, seems amazing for a trip, first indoor slope in the states.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

i just got back from CO for spring break and boarded Copper Mt. and Beaver CReek. Breck is really crowded with tourists over Spring...if i were you i would try Copper i had a great time there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

come to tahoe! it is absolutely beautiful here in the spring.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Mount Snow isn't a strictly Park zone (if you're interested they do have a great one) One zone is for park and the rest of the mountain is for trailing/etc lol 

http://www.mountsnow.com/images/MainTrails.pdf

That's the trail map for Mount Snow
"Carinthia" (the orange trails on the left) are park the rest is well the rest. LOL I spent most of my time on the left but not in Carinthia. I was between the long green and blue trails. That map isn't all that accurate tho. Parts of the blues are in actuality black diamonds. Just note that the trails are slightly steeper than normal green/blue trails but it's still REALLY fun . 

I suggest checking out some video clips on youtube of the resorts that way you get a feel for what might be there and you can better choose the resort for your liking. 
I suggest looking them up on youtube or something


----------

